

Why is Bitcoin forking? - jrbedard
https://medium.com/@octskyward/why-is-bitcoin-forking-d647312d22c1

======
ChuckMcM
I found this to be a fairly cogent (if admittedly biased) argument. Is there
someone presenting a counter point somewhere?

~~~
steven2012
I remember this being posted a few months ago, and thought it was pretty
objective.

[http://davidsterry.com/blog/2015/06/arguments-in-the-
bitcoin...](http://davidsterry.com/blog/2015/06/arguments-in-the-bitcoin-
block-size-debate/)

------
CyberDildonics
In retrospect, maybe a fork was inevitable.

The inception of bitcoin wasn't created out of discussion of a thousand
internet commenters with different agendas arguing and up-voting or down-
voting each other. It was created as working code first. People gradually
rallied around it and saw its potential later.

If you look at the discussions about what should happen with the block size
limit embedded in the protocol, it is an acute example of how not to
accomplish anything. The problem is not clearly defined, because it can't be
agreed upon, because everyone has a different agenda.

Beyond this, every suggestion is filled with predictions about what will
happen in the future. Technical details are thrown in from people with...
"varying levels of sophistication" to justify predictions, and protocol
decisions are mixed with software client decisions which are mixed with
statements about what 'should' or 'needs' to happen with regards to mining,
the number of full nodes, the ability to run a full client, etc. etc.

Bitcoin itself is a black swan / unicorn / paradigm shift as spectacular as
any and was not created this way. The discussion should not be done with
words. It should be done with code. Working software. If you aren't part of
making it work, or able to convince someone who can make it work of your idea,
you aren't part of the discussion.

Bitcoin was met with skepticism (and still is) and any modification should be
as well. It needs to be turned loose so people can pound on it. Instead of
'this will happen' or 'this will work' the discussion become 'this does
happen' and 'this does work'.

Working code or get the fuck out.

------
zamalek
> Bitcoin we all know and _love._

That is a great way to make bad decisions about technology. Technology must
meet a goal, if it fails to meet a goal you ruthlessly throw it out.

I stopped caring about Bitcoin as a whole a long time ago, if bitcoiners want
to ever change the minds of the many people like me then they are going to
have to stop using love and start using facts.

This is seriously out of hand. Reserve love for people.

